
Climate change: How to build a circular economy that recycles carbon - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/1/8/20841897/climate-change-carbon-capture-circular-economy-recycle
======
Jean_Wyllys
I don't think this is necessary. Nature already does that with ocean algae

